# sorry love this little tune



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

sorry i like this part:guitar:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What's not to like


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I like it in B/W. Good stuff!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

They used a very short bit of the tune in the film "Slaughterhouse 5" as the prisoners are marching into Dresden. Lots of Bach used in the film.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I think Bach's E major Violin Concerto is very easy to love. Everyone in my family does. Of course, many of us think much of Bach is very easy to love.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> I think Bach's E major Violin Concerto is very easy to love. Everyone in my family does. Of course, many of us think much of Bach is very easy to love.


Nothing wrong with a bit of love for Bach.


----------

